# 73 Stingray Help



## Hammer (May 11, 2018)

I found this March 1973 Stingray at a local shop the lady has a fair price on it, I know that the seat and grips are incorrect but the tires wheels and everything else looks correct, I know you guys like prices but I was wondering what the experts would call a fair price on it, thanks for any info or advice 

Aaron


----------



## ODDER (May 11, 2018)

Sissybar is wrong too. It’s hard to find yellow stingrays in good shape. The paint is usually all chipped up and faded. Might fetch $300 even with the incorrect parts


----------



## NickM (May 11, 2018)

Bars and pedals are incorrect as well.  175-225 IMO


----------



## Hammer (May 11, 2018)

Thanks guys!

Aaron


----------



## hashbrown (May 15, 2018)

Really good shape! You've got me curious. ... What was she asking for it?!


----------



## Hammer (May 15, 2018)

She wanted $350 for it, I thought that was a decent price, but I would have that much in a set of bars and grips and the right seat and sissy bar, so I left it there,  I thought it would be a nice bike to get back into the Stingray game but I guess I should just keep that $350 and put it towards a Krate like I want, I know its far fetched but I'm still holding out to find a Krate in the wild rusty and dirty waiting on me to rescue it!

Aaron


----------

